# Windows 10 Calculator.exe



## Orka45 (1. Juli 2016)

Hey, ich habe eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage an alle Windows 10 Nutzer welche eine Tastatur mit "Rechner" Taste besitzten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die hellgrauen oben rechts, genau die wo unter Windows 7 immer den Rechner aufgemacht hat.

Was passiert bei euch wenn ihr die Taste drückt? Ich weis das es die Calculator.exe nicht mehr in Windows 10 gibt, aber dazu hab ich noch nichts gefunden.




Firma dankt!


----------



## DanielSon (1. Juli 2016)

Bei meiner MS600 öffnet sich wie gewohnt der Rechner.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Juli 2016)

Bei mit geht der Taschenrechner an wenn ich auf diese Taste drücke.  

Habe auch die MS-600


----------



## DanielSon (2. Juli 2016)

Hast du die Tastatur mal vom PC getrennt und erneut verbunden?


----------



## Orka45 (2. Juli 2016)

echt? ok seltsam, bei meinem bruder geht das nichtmehr seit Windows 10!
(auf einem Laptop)

Danke


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Juli 2016)

Orka45 schrieb:


> echt? ok seltsam, bei meinem bruder geht das nichtmehr seit Windows 10!
> (auf einem Laptop)
> 
> Danke




Hat er evtl. die neuste FN-Tasten / Sondertasten Treiber vom Hersteller drauf ?


----------



## Orka45 (2. Juli 2016)

Nein bei ihm liegt es eher daran das die Calculator.exe, also der Standartrechner nichtmehr existent ist und die Taste die neue Rechner App nicht aufruft.
Das ist aber eher unwichtig, weil er sich damit abgefunden hat.

Ich wollte das nur wissen befor ich das 10er upgrade mache, die funktion benutze ich ziemlich oft


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Juli 2016)

Ich habe W-10 ! Und unter W-10 liegt auch im Windows / System32 Ordner die calc.exe  genauso wie unter W-7 . Es gab nie eine Calculator.exe  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielSon (2. Juli 2016)

Kannst du upgraden, habe auch Win10 und die Tasten gehen dort.


----------

